# Arcángel Miguel / Archangel Michael



## Luner07

Hola quiero saber como se escribe correctamente en hebreo lo siguiente: *"Arcángel Miguel*" 


Hi I want to know how to write correctly in Hebrew as follows: "*Archangel Michael*"



Ty.
Gracias.


----------



## GodFatherQsubs

המלאך מיכאל


----------



## Luner07

המלאך = Ángel 

Necesito saber como se dice Arcángel!
I need to know how to say Archangel !


----------



## origumi

No Hebrew word for archangel. You can say ארכימלאך - combination of Greek _archi _= ארכי and Hebrew מלאך. Together it is הארכימלאך מיכאל.


----------



## GodFatherQsubs

Archangel Michael is known in Hebrew as "המלאך מיכאל".


----------



## Luner07

So what is correct?

הארכי מלאך מיכאל
המלאך מיכאל
הארכימלאך מיכאל


----------



## GodFatherQsubs

The way that he's known in Hebrew is המלאך מיכאל
The forced way to translate it literally is הארכימלאך מיכאל


----------



## Luner07

I'm going to tattoo in honor of this angel his name in Hebrew. thanks


----------



## berndf

origumi said:


> No Hebrew word for archangel. You can say ארכימלאך - combination of Greek _archi _= ארכי and Hebrew מלאך. Together it is הארכימלאך מיכאל.


What about המלאך הראשי מיכאל? It is not too common but you read this occasionally.


----------



## origumi

berndf said:


> What about המלאך הראשי מיכאל? It is not too common but you read this occasionally.


מלאך ראשי is a possible and correct translation, but rings no bell. It's not idiomatic like archangel. You would find it mostly in translations from foreign languages, in the absence of better terminology. See for example the Hebrew Wikipedia for Archangel Michael Cathedral in Moscow - the entry title is קתדרת המלאך מיכאל, inside it explain that Архангельский собор means literally קתדרת המלאך הראשי.

Going back in time: in the book of Daniel "minister michael" is mentioned 3 times, each with a different adjective: ראשון, חזק, גדול, which serves as description rather than title. In Hebrew translations of the NT (John's Revelation, Jude) there's מלאך with no specific addition.

In Kabbalistic texts and new-ageish Pseudo-Kabbalah writing, it usually appears simply as המלאך מיכאל.

https://he.wikipedia.org/wiki/קתד...�ך_מיכאל


----------



## mediterraneo24

Arcangel es un término crsitiano.
No existe equivilante en hebreo - te tocaría conformarte con "המלאך מיכאל"

Buena suerte


----------



## sefaradi

The greek "arch" is the translation of the hebrew "rab/rav" in the Septuagint, so archangel is רב־מלאך (rav-mel'akh/rab-mel'ak).


----------



## origumi

sefaradi said:


> The greek "arch" is the translation of the hebrew "rab/rav" in the Septuagint, so archangel is רב־מלאך (rav-mel'akh/rab-mel'ak).


But does this theoretical translation exist in practice? Google finds it mainly in lunatic sites and in few casual translations of the non-Hebrew term.


----------



## sefaradi

It may exist in relgious texts (Kaballah, Talmud) but it is neither in the Bible nor in the modern spoken Hebrew.


----------

